
Show HN: Dyna-Kinematics – A 2D physics simulator with some unique features - diegomacario
https://github.com/diegomacario/Dyna-Kinematics
======
diegomacario
Hi everyone!

I'm the author of this project. I wrote it because I was very curious about
physics simulation, and also because I wanted a reason to study a few
libraries that I had never worked with like Qt.

In the readme I tried to explain all the details of how the simulator works.
If you don't have time to read it, at least take a look at the GIFs in it.
They showcase everything that the simulator can do.

